# Tattoing and Ear Tipping?



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Where can I go to have a Tatto Number looked up and what in the purpose of clipping the tip of an ear off?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think there's a central registry for tats. Two of my dogs are tattoo'd but not registered with them like a microchip. Often breeders use the scheme of kennel-year-litter-number. My Nikon is AT8B1 which means Alta-Tollhaus kennel, 2008, "B" litter, puppy #1. My Pan is GEI10P2 which means Geistwasser kennel, 2010, "P" litter, puppy #2.

I've never heard of a GSD getting any kind of ear clip. I once had a cat with the tip cut off one ear and this was done by a local spay-and-release program to indicate the cat had already been trapped and spayed. Otherwise you'd have to ultrasound or open the cat up to see if she was spayed.


----------



## JULIESUE (Nov 11, 2009)

*Identifying tattoos*

The national tattoo registry since 1972 is "tatoo a pet"
1 800 828-8667 they can identify the dog only if it was registered. Many breeders just put on the tattoo and never registerd it. Without registration the tattoo is worthless as a chip is also., for those who want to tattoo their pets call them to.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

We are trying to find more information on this girl as she has made her way into a foster home in Cali.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...general/150921-foster-ca-anyone-know-dog.html


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My male is tattoo'ed and registered.

Both dogs will be micro'ed soon


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

JULIESUE said:


> The national tattoo registry since 1972 is "tatoo a pet"
> 1 800 828-8667 they can identify the dog only if it was registered. Many breeders just put on the tattoo and never registerd it. Without registration the tattoo is worthless as a chip is also., for those who want to tattoo their pets call them to.


I've heard really bad reviews about this service and it has a terrible BBB rating.

The tattoo is NOT worthless because in the past it was required for shows and trials. I use ear tattoos as my method of unique ID for shows and trials (my dogs are chipped as well). It also allows ME to identify my dogs and prove ownership if they are ever lost. The tat numbers are certified on their official pedigrees. I know their tat numbers by heart. I also have them published on my site so if anyone finds my dogs and Googles the numbers they will come up.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

JULIESUE said:


> The national tattoo registry since 1972 is "tatoo a pet"
> 1 800 828-8667 they can identify the dog only if it was registered. Many breeders just put on the tattoo and never registerd it. Without registration the tattoo is worthless as a chip is also., for those who want to tattoo their pets call them to.


I wouldn't even register my worst enemy's pet with that service after the B.S. I've seen from them. 

Good riddance on that advice.


----------

